
5 free days, resources for aws or ml/data science - koots
Hello,<p>I have five free days.
I would like to learn about aws or ml&#x2F;data mining.
Any good resources for each?
I know c++ and python.
Can I learn some thing I can add to my resume?
Hopefully theory and development.<p>Thanks for your comments.
======
hackermailman
Scrapy has tutorials around
[https://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/intro/tutorial.html](https://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/intro/tutorial.html)

Or you can take an entire course
[http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/](http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/)

------
ecesena
How about starting with AWS SageMaker? The blog posts at the bottom are nice
tutorials that you can go through quickly:
[https://aws.amazon.com/sagemaker/developer-
resources/](https://aws.amazon.com/sagemaker/developer-resources/)

------
koots
Sorry I meant data mining not data science.

A project as well as a learning path would be nice .

